# Please Pray for Our (Petfinder) "Brook"



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

You may remember that we rescued Brook in late March. She had a broken leg and was wearing a cast. We brought her to our vet after we adoped her; he told us she was doing great and recasted her. Well, today was the day to re-evaluate and remove the cast. We knew there was a problem when we hadn't heard from our vet in 6 hours.

Here's the short version: we took her immediately from our vet to the orthopedic surgeon who operated on Milo. We were then given this diagnosis : "It has healed, unfortunately, without the surgery I would have done to correct it at the time of injury. All we can do now is put her into physical therapy and hope she will use the paw. If not, we will have to AMPUTATE." At that point, I started crying. I don't know who to blame - the rescue group's vet or my own for making it seem she was just fine. I guess none of that matters at this point. She begins PT on Thursday. We need all your good wishes. She's a fighter and so are we; we will do our best and move on from there. Please join us in our fight.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:* Brook*:grouphug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Poor Brook. I'm sending healing vibes for her and praying for her to use the paw. God bless you both in this struggle.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way! Please keep us all posted how she does in PT. I will be sending healing thoughts her way!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Joyce, I am so sorry to hear this. I am sending many prayers and good vibes your way. I just know Brooke will walk again, after PT. It will work!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry Joyce. My thoughts are with you & Brooke!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

My heart goes out to little Brook and her continued struggles. She'll be in my thoughts over the next weeks as she does her PT.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh I am sending up prayers that the PT will fix the problems and no amputation will be needed.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry Joyce, you, your family and that precious little Brook is having to go through this. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this, Joyce. I will definitely be praying that little Brook will respond favorably to the PT and will be walking completely normally on that leg one day soon :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sad to read this, how heartbreaking for you and your dear little Brook! My thoughts are with you, keep us posted. She looks like such a precious little girl.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I too am sorry to read this Joyce. We are adding our prayers and good vibes for PT to go well for Brook.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I felt so sad reading this but please know you are in my thoughts and prayers. Wishing Brook a speedy recovery and sending you a big :grouphug: Please keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:grouphug: Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery for Brook with her PT. I did want to say, though, that even if, under a worst case scenario, she needs the leg amputated, most 3 legged dogs do absolutely FINE!!!!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sometimes good PT can be a miracle worker! We are praying for her!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This just breaks my heart. I am sending you big healing vibes for Brook and a big hug for you.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for all your warm replies. They mean so much to me. Well, DH and I are getting over the shock. I must say that it is so good to have Brookie without a cast. I will send some pictures later today. We started off our morning very early with a walk for her. We must make her aware that this paw has a task. She doesn't remember using it at all since she was so young when the first cast was put on. Tomorrow, I will bring her back to the ortho's office and we will set up PT for her - it will be a 90 minute consultation with therapy. Milo seems so confused (poor baby); we need to keep them from any RLH and wrestling at this stage. This means separating them for large parts of the day. We will get through this -no matter what the outcome, we will give it 100% and be there for her. She's our baby now!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Fingers crossed and lots of love and prayers to you Brook.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope the PT works out. Poor baby...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry Joyce. I'll be sending lots of positive energy and prayers Brook's way.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good for you Joyce - your positive approach and determination to help her will undoubtedly make a big difference. Adding to everyone else's messages - we also send you our support


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with Brooke. I hope she does great with the PT. I agree with Karen though, that if the worst happens, it will probably harder on you than on Brooke, especially since she's used to not using the leg anyway. 
Our neighbor's adopted a cat that had recently lost a leg to amputation and he's just fine. He gets away with everything though because our friend Kelly can't bear to discipline him too much because "he only has three legs". I do beleive the little scamp has learned to use it to his advantage.
Best to you and little Brooke.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sending lots of healing prayers to Brook for her recovery. Not that this makes it any better, but almost every day on my way to work, there is a man walking his dog who only has 3 legs (the dog, not the man). Anyway, the dog gets along just fine. I know Brook will too, not matter what.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hope the therapy is a success. If not, perhaps there is a way for the surgeon to try to correct the problem.....


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Physical therapists can work miracles along with prayers!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I'm sending lots of healing prayers to Brook for her recovery. Not that this makes it any better, but almost every day on my way to work, there is a man walking his dog who only has 3 legs (the dog, not the man). Anyway, the dog gets along just fine. I know Brook will too, not matter what.


This reminded me of a woman I've seen in our neighborhood who jogs w/her 3-legged dog. She attaches his leash to her waist and they just run happily along.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm wishing you and Brooke the best luck with PT! Hopefully she will do just great. Being so young, I'm sure that whatever happens she will do jusy fine. Hugs to you. :hug: I'm sure this hit you like a ton of bricks.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We had a Golden whohad to have a leg amputated. We were devastated but she did fine. I have a lot of faith in PTs and hope Brook does well with therapy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Brook. Also sending healing thoughts and prayers that her little body responds well to the physical therapy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Brook's leg! I will be thinking of her and sending positive thoughts your way. :hug:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Brooke's leg, but her guardian angel sure was watching out for her when you and your family adopted her. Fingers crossed that the PT goes well. Jane


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

My heart breaks for you and Brook. I wish her the best during this time and hopefully she pulls through and won't need surgery.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh how heartbreaking. There is every chance that Brooke will recover the use of her leg with the PT. I will keep Brooke in my prayers. Warm thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Hugs and prayers from us.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you little Brook!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor little Brook, you will all be in our prayers that the PT will work for her! Thank YOU for taking care of her and loving her so much!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

just reading this as i don't come on here like i once did.

meanwhile, she and you are in my thoughts and prayers. and, i want you to know that three legged dogs, if it comes to this, can live very happy and wonderful lives. i had a three legged cat who was unbelievable and a great friend of mine had a three legged dog who lived happily for 13 years.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I know you are feeling a little overwhelmed right now but pets seem to adapt even better than humans! Little Brook will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope the PT goes really well and she is walking again soon.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Poor little Brooke. Your both in my thoughts and prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sending prayers, hugs and healing thoughts to you and Brook. I pray that the PT works well and she will be walking soon.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Joyce.....Bacci, Bella and I have our paws and fingers crossed for Li'l Brooke. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, poor Little Brooke - I will pray that she is a strong healer and does wondeful with therapy and has a good outcome!!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Poor little Brook! I will definitely be thinking of her, and sending lots of positive vibes that the physical therapy will do the trick!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love prayers, healing vibes coming your way! Pleasekeep us posted. She is such a little darling.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Joyce, I am so sorry to hear that. I hope that Brooke will be okay!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Joyce, I only got to see this now. I"m sorry to hear about Brook's leg. Like others have said, amputation may not be as traumatic to her as it is to us humans. Depending on her age, she can function just fine with 3 legs and never know there was anything other than that. Hang in there. Whether PT helps or Brook has to have her leg/paw amputated, it is heartwarming to know how much you are willing to work for her and support her. She's found the perfect family to love and care for her.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Update: Brook and I spent 2 hours with the physical therapist on Thursday. She feels that Brook will definitely be walking again on that paw. We have to do lots of therapy with her at home. It is not easy; she often becomes agitated and snappy with us. We are seeing some progress. She's using the paw to hold things and reach for things. She will put some weight on it when she walks slowly. It's going to take time and patience. The hardest thing is keeping her away from Milo. No rough housing is allowed, and that's what she loves to do. Keep us in your thoughts as we all go through this journey.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Joyce,Milo and Brook :grouphug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We'll be with you all the way! :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with you for the long haul. Sending her gentle cyber kisses.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Thnak, thank you.......I needed that support!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Thinking of you all. :grouphug:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Joyce, 

I just saw this thread and I'm so glad to hear the therapist thinks he will get his full use back!

I was going to join in with saying even if he didn't, I'm sure it would be more difficult for his people, as lots of dogs get along just great with 3 legs.

Do you know who Lu Wyland is? She is a champion for rescue and works tirelessly to rehome Havanese in need. She had a little boy named Desi that had a problem with his leg and didn't use it at all. I'm not sure what the medical problem was, but eventually, with lots of love and effort, he was using that leg like it was just fine. I'm sure if you dropped her a note she would be happy to share. She is a member of the Forum, but I'm not sure how often she checks in, as she is so busy with Rescue. Send me a PM and I could give you her email address.

Best of luck and bless you!

Beverly


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so glad to read Brooke is making progress. They do get grumpy with the PT and its so hard to keep them from "ruff housing" and so important.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Many many hugs, kisses, prayers and good strong vibes coming your way!!! Brooke, we are all in your corner!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thinking of you and Brook. It sounds like a long road ahead, but I am happy for you and Brook that the PT seems to think she will get through this!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so relived and a happy there is the slightest of progress. A little at the time is all that is needed get to the final happy ending. I'm sorry she is not a happy with the therapy. This will probably change in time. I had to have therapy on my foot for adhesions after 2 neuromas were removed and I could have smacked the therapist it hurt so bad……

Remember, we all care and would help if we were close enough.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Hooray Brook. Hang in there I know it is difficult and hard on you all but that is great news that therapist thinks it will work. You could look into those underwater treadmills. I'm not sure where you are but some of the bigger cities have them for pets. Also if you have pool some water therapy might be good and a change in routine.


----------

